# HEY!



## JonathanHunt (Feb 1, 2005)

Since the update, odd characters appeared in my signature (now removed), and my post count has dropped from over about 350 to 124?

This is SO unfair! All that effort....



Jonathan


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't know why some were lost. Do you know where they were? That is a pretty good amount.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 1, 2005)

The culprit is that your posts were artificially adjusted per

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6668

There is no good way to fix this, as I said to Joshua earlier, if it is adjusted, it will simply be reset whenever the forum is modified.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh. Okay.

I'm humble. I can swallow this...

I'll just work my way back up...

s l o w l y


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 2, 2005)

No doubt!


----------

